# 1991 Trek 7900



## AG1 (Jun 27, 2004)

Easton 6000 series frame with chromoly fork, 1 1/8" threaded headset, Deore DX 7 speed,
700C wheels. The stem, bars, grips, saddle and tires are not original and have been added to enhance function. 1993 Deore DX rapid fire plus shifter / levers have been substituted for the original rapid fires. This is an 18" model and the standover with the slghtly larger tires is 30 3/8" Trek lists the top tube at 22.6, wheelbase as 41.5. The front center measurement is about 24.75".


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

the bike looks brand new!!!!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

freaknunu said:


> the bike looks brand new!!!!


Which is why it hasn't come unglued yet (no, I'm not joking).

Nice bar-ends

Bike should be in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=412368


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I see a lot of the 8000s ridden to heck by the delivery guys in my area. They seem good re failures. What have you heard about the design problmes?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> Nice bar-ends


Ibis Rosies if I remember right...I sold a set of those just a few years ago for around $60.00

Nice clean bike BTW...looks super


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Ibis Rosies if I remember right...I sold a set of those just a few years ago for around $60.00
> 
> Nice clean bike BTW...looks super


they sell new for eight dollars now...
i payed 12 bucks on mine. NOS.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah...go figure? The market changes daily


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I see a lot of the 8000s ridden to heck by the delivery guys in my area. They seem good re failures. What have you heard about the design problmes?


My friend had one back in '93 - the drive side chainstay came unstuck from the seat cluster lug - TREK dealer told him it was a common problem with the bonded frames - the 8300 and 8700 carbon/alu composites were even worse - like riding a bike made of Jello - and then OCLV came to TREKs rescue.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

freaknunu said:


> the bike looks brand new!!!!


Judging by the sidewalls of the rims, it has seen very little mileage.

Anyway, nice bike, with a USA made frame too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yup...*



mechagouki said:


> My friend had one back in '93 - the drive side chainstay came unstuck from the seat cluster lug - TREK dealer told him it was a common problem with the bonded frames - the 8300 and 8700 carbon/alu composites were even worse - like riding a bike made of Jello - and then OCLV came to TREKs rescue.


They had a pretty bad rep here in Wisconsin for comming unglued.

OCLV to the rescue? Not so much in the begining. There were quite a few failures the first few years.

But I suppose: when you crank out thousands and thousands of frames, a few dozen failures doesn't even show up on the statisitcal radar.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

The 7000 I had came unstuck at the seatstay cluster too. The bike was ridden pretty hard but still.. sold the new replacement frame when it came in. This 7900 should hold up on the road if the owner can stand the dead feeling.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

azjeff said:


> The 7000 I had came unstuck at the seatstay cluster too. The bike was ridden pretty hard but still.. sold the new replacement frame when it came in. This 7900 should hold up on the road if the owner can stand the dead feeling.


What year was your 7000? I'm looking at a 1990 model that a neighbor is selling. Looks barely used. Were any years more problematic than others?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> My friend had one back in '93 - the drive side *chainstay* came unstuck from the seat cluster lug - TREK dealer told him it was a common problem with the bonded frames - the 8300 and 8700 carbon/alu composites were even worse - like riding a bike made of Jello - and then OCLV came to TREKs rescue.


SEAT STAY!
I meant seat stay....................obviously.................I posted just before bed...............and I have swine flu...............maybe.

:madman:


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

cousineddie said:


> What year was your 7000? I'm looking at a 1990 model that a neighbor is selling. Looks barely used. Were any years more problematic than others?


89/90ish, white with teal decals, LX/DX stuff. POS bike. Got a few trophies on it BITD cause I didn't know any better. I'm not qualified to say if Trek got the glue joint figured out before they went to welded and OLCV. I'd buy a barely used 7000 in a minute for a light duty/smooth trail bike if I needed one. (and that's why I don't have something VRC approved)


----------



## Flatulina (Jan 2, 2010)

*Al-Ew-Minium*

OCLV? Not yet... This '91 bike and mine are "Easton E9 ProGram" aluminum frame and CroMoly 1" threaded fork. I've retrofitted mine with a 1-1/8" Crane Creek headset & Nashbar 1-1/8" Carbon Cross fork and other "modern" accoutrement. This bike will outlive us all....


----------

